

A Collection of Great Web Apps and Startups - stulogy
http://greatwebapps.com/

======
red_malang
interesting how similar these designs are - are these some off-the-shelf parts
everybody but me knows about (leaving aside premium wordpress themes)? why do
my webapps looks so sucky ?

~~~
stulogy
I've noticed that too. Every time a new web app comes along, they often have
the same website design. Screenshot on the right (with reflection), Tour and
Signup on the left, features underneath and then some endorsements and company
logos. All very similar. However there are some, like that Notebox app which
do break the mould.

~~~
red_malang
\+ also that bi-colour thing. Either that or apple-like icons.

~~~
stulogy
Apple-like icons? Surely not. No-one would surely dare to copy Apple right?

~~~
red_malang
what WAS i thinking.

------
rrival
They're attractive designs, but you should probably mention you're Halogy's
official rep, or someone might think you're gaming yc for commercial gain.

~~~
stulogy
Hey, sure I'll remove the link to Halogy. That was totally not the idea behind
mentioning the site - it's non-biased. There are a lot of competing web apps
on there, so the link at the bottom is purely coincidental. I'll remove it now
just to avoid any suspicion. Thanks for pointing it out.

------
cosgroveb
i went through several pages of this blog and one thing really stands out to
me: why are there so many webapps for tracking billable time? it seems like a
problem that's been solved at least a hundred times.

~~~
sabat
I read over the first page and didn't see a single app that hadn't already
been done _ad nauseum_.

------
whimsy
OhLife is there, but 750words.com is not?

------
clstrfckr
check out carecloud.com

